# Schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Farbe rosa



## Telekomunikacja (14 September 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Das ZDF-Magazin "Frontal21" berichtete am gestrigen Abend über *"Genervte Kunden - Dauerärger mit der Telekom"*.

Video (7:37 Min.): *http://rstreaming.zdf.de/zdf/56/130905_telekom.ram* 
Manuskript (49 KB): *http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/download/0,1896,2002559,00.pdf* 

Ein Lehrstück über Kundendienst - wieder einmal.


----------



## A John (14 September 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Lehrstück über Kundendienst - wieder einmal.


*[...]*
Vielleicht ist das der Grund für die unübersichtliche Tarifstruktur.

Als vor 2 Jahren meine Mutter verstarb, erklärte mir die "Dame" im T-Punkt der Vertrag sei nur kündbar, wenn ich das (vor zig Jahren) angemietete Telefon zurückgeben würde.
Ich sagte, einen Wählscheibenapparat könnte man bestenfalls noch im Museum finden, die Telekom könne meinetwegen aber einen angemessenen Entschädigungsbetrag in Rechnung stellen. Darauf die "Dame": "Ohne das Telefon kann die Kündigung nicht bearbeitet werden".
Ich habe die Kündigung dann einfach unterlassen und das Konto meiner Mutter aufgelöst.
Die Briefe der Telekom gingen dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Vermerk "Empfänger nicht zu ermitteln" zurück....

Gruß A. John

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_

Ich kann diese Tatsachenbehauptungen zwar anhand von Zeugen (Betroffenen) und Dokumenten beweisen, ist aber ok.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. 
Könnte  auch von diversen Probleme und zweifelhafte Rechnungen der T-Com berichten, aber das wäre dann auch "nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen" daher *[....]* selbst edit


----------



## SEP (14 September 2005)

:lol: :bussi:


----------

